# how to open .gif files in windows vista



## kyris

i've searched the forum but haven't found anything similar so i'm opening a new thread.

How can i view .gif files in windows vista like there was picture and fax viewer in win xp? Windows photo gallery of vista won't play the animation of .gif files.

is there a small and simple program to associate .gif files?

thanks for your help,

kyris


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Hey Kyris, 

For reasons best known to microsoft, they've decided photo gallery will not to support gifs. 

You can associate them with Internet Explorer, (or any internet browser) which should work. 

There's also this program http://www.download32.com/windows-animated-gif-player-i19820.html but I don't know anything about it. 

Hope this helps


----------



## kyris

yes i've already associated it with firefox and it works fine, but i was just wondering if there was anything else..

anyway thanks for the help


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

No probs. 

There should be a few freeware programs out there (I gave a link) that should do the job. Hopefully Microsoft realise this mistake and correct it cause I can't see the point in installing a new program to view a single image type ...


----------



## kyris

i think the program you linked me won't install.. have you tested it?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:smile: Nope.


----------



## clyde76

Associate the gif with windows internet explorer. Seems thats all that is needed to open gifs at least its all I have ever used on gifs


----------



## brandy3674

OK Can someone explain to me how to do it. I have firefox and can't seem to get any of my animated gif files to work on my lap top which has windows vista..I also have internet explorer but usually use firefox...


----------



## kyris

right click on a .gif file and select open with... Find Internet Explorer from the Programs and make sure that "Always use the selected program to open this kind of file" is selected.


----------



## brandy3674

Thank-You very much. I will try that and see if it works for me and get back to you. I usually right click and hit save pic as not open with..Thanks again....


----------



## kyris

why hit save pic as? you said how to open .gif files on your laptop. are we talking about a different thing?


----------



## brandy3674

I want to download gif files to my laptop..I use a lot of gif files doing various things on the internet..How can I download them to be able to use them as gifs..(animations)


----------



## kyris

first you have to save them on your laptop using save picture as and then open with internet explorer..


----------



## brandy3674

Thank-You kyris...Very much


----------



## serocell

unfortunely (dunno if writen right  microsoft did a mistake with it,you could set .gif's as wallpapers.stupid in my opinion


----------



## Zappaboss

Hey there serocell, Man, you sure stirred up the catbox on this one! Opening that old thread I am still trying to clean the barnacles off the inside of my monitor screen. EEEEgaaaaddddss! 
Back in the days of WinMe I used a program that I believed was awesome and amazingly it is still around and updated for Vista.. Anyone who wishes to be done with the "Windows Photo Gallery" and its associated sloppy engineering should give this a shot. Bet ya won't go back. Its free and made by a guy named Ifran Skiljan. Visit the webpage here and give it a try. When you see how flawlessly it operates go back to his website and download all the plugins he offers. This guy knows his stuff when it comes to making a good program. 
http://www.irfanview.net/


anybody got some spare oven cleaner for these barnacles? :upset:


----------



## jenae

Hi, yes good old IrfranView, one "must have" utility. Zappa I have a screen cleaner two of the finest you have ever seen Far too rude for a young man like you to see..
Word to the wise DO not add the Google crap during install.


----------



## jcgriff2

What are the red "blotches" all about - are they icons?

My 19 yr old has IrfranView on her laptop - I never used it b4.

Thanks.

John

.


----------



## jenae

Hi, JC they are red teddy bears I have used this program for at least a decade many grew up with it, for it's price it cannot be beaten.


----------



## Zappaboss

I and I thought they were either paw prints or a flattened cat...hmmm teddy bears..ok


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi jenae - 

Thanks for info. When I 1st saw them on my 19 yr-olds system, I honestly thought virus. I quickly figured out no infection, but never did know what the red botches were - and neither did she!

Thank you!

JC

.


----------

